# The Herd: Count the Cats #2 (Answer Key!)



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Another opportunity to test your powers of observation. See if you can do it without blowing the pic up  As always, there's a bonus if you can name the cats in the pic.

(Note: There is one dog in the photo. Don't count the dog :lol: But you can get a bonus if you can name her :lol: :lol: )


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

10? :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think I see 11.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am only seeing 9.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

9 :?:


----------



## lixx (May 22, 2004)

I see 10.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I only see 9 and a dog in the driveway?


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

9?


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I see 11.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Silke, Smooth, Pytu, Claire, (dog), Belle, Moo-Moo, Bear, Sundae.

That's eight, not including the canine.


----------



## cat1963 (Mar 9, 2005)

Although I couldn't even begin to tell you their names, I believe that there are 9 cats and 1 dog in the picture.


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

I see 11, I know their names, but I do not want to spoil the fun! :lol:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

I can see 10 I think


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I see 10, and a dog?

Silke, Smooth, Pytu, Moo-Moo, Sundae, Belle, Eclaire, Domino, Bear and Squirrel?


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll post the answer key tomorrow (Sat). Got some good guesses!! 8)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

spike481 said:


> I'll post the answer key tomorrow (Sat).


Keep 'em hanging, eh? :twisted:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Of course :twisted:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm just pouty because you wouldn't let me blow up your pic. :evil:


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think I see 11 and the dog... but I know there has to be more... there are always at least 2 hiding around


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

11 cats, 1 dog. 8)


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh come on! I was off by TWO!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

:lol: I figured I'd take some grief about Bob being just about invisible!! How many of you thought there was a cat up and right of Sundae? That's a small bush :twisted:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

spike481 said:


> :lol: I figured I'd take some grief about Bob being just about invisible!! How many of you thought there was a cat up and right of Sundae? That's a small bush :twisted:


Actually, I didn't think that was a cat. However, I did wonder if there was one where Bob is. I just wasn't sure. =o(


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

who hoo! I was correct! 8)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What prize does Heather get?????


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

LOL...I like your thinking Mitts and Tess. What do I win?? :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

You win one very pleasant trip to South Carolina with Oliver being the perfect angel


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yay!!!!! :yellbounce


----------

